# Spider infestation or overreacting?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Honest.... I think you will be fine.... I understand your fear of spyders in so far as my sister is irrationally frightened by them also.

It is not strange that a non-habited home got a lot of pests temporaily taking up residence.... and you can get rid of them with continued pesticide treatments.

They will thin out and eventually not be a problem.... with continued treatment.

Spyders basically live where they can catch prey..... so you will want to take ordinary pest control..... like sealing cracks entry points, good door sweeps, good screens, maybe use a granular lawn pesticide, and I'm fond of the Ortho and Spectricide pesticides that can be used interior and exterior.

Good luck...... But you'll get rid of them with some patience.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Given the intensity of your dislike for them, and the many other tiny insects they feed on, I would suggest an ongoing relationship with a good exterminator company. They can treat the entire home at the start penetrating into the walls and all of the hiding places as well as treating outside the home. It's not just this home, spiders are here to stay and the land around your house will remain their home forever. But a boundary between those woods and your home as well as inside can be established so you can live there with confidence.

Bud


----------

